# UK Clinic of the month award - March [COMP CLOSED]



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Does your fertility clinic deserve a special gift? [size=40pt]?[/size]

Fertility Friends has now launched its Recognition & Reward Scheme for UK clinics which could result in your fertility clinic receiving the following fantastic hamper containing 1.3kg luxury Thorntons treats along with a Thank you card:










​

If you would like to nominate your clinic its really easy - all you have to do is
[Click Here] and complete the form [size=18pt]

Now for the boring bit ... the rules!

You can only make one nomination - duplicates will be disregarded
The nomination process is dependant on the information you supply - it is not dependant on how many "votes" a clinic receives.
Please keep your nomination in line with 100 words - if you exceed this your nomination may be rejected
All nominations must be received by 25th March 2009

*This scheme will run for the remainder of the year so in the event your clinic is not sucessful on your first attempt please consider entering in the following months as there will be a prize each month (dependant on funds available) *

Should you wish to help support this initiative please consider becoming a charter member or making a donation [/size]​


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We are getting a lot of 'Because my clinic is the best' submissions that obviously haven't been thought out.

Please be careful with your wording - as it could mean the difference between your clinic winning and losing!

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't see where i nominate, have i missed something??  

Gem x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

On the pink CLICK HERE Link in the above post


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks, i just knew it would be something really simple and obvious   .

x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Oops I didn't count how many words mine was, but had a lot to say so suspect I went over!  

If you reject it can you send it back to me so I can shorten it, I didn't keep a copy, I will send back then.

Thanks

Louj


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

NOMINATIONS CLOSE 
WEDNESDAY 25TH MARCH 2009​


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Debs - I am not sure that my clinic nomination went through - is there a way that you can tell?

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yep - it got there on 19 Mar 2009 10:18 AM


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Does it have to be the clinic as a whole or can you put in a certain member of staff?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well if you name a particular member of staff we will highlight that in the card.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

brill


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Louj said:


> Oops I didn't count how many words mine was, but had a lot to say so suspect I went over!
> 
> If you reject it can you send it back to me so I can shorten it, I didn't keep a copy, I will send back then.
> 
> ...


Did I go over?

Louj


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hiya,

I hope you received my nomination? 

I'm worried I done it wrong, i put the clinic details and my treatment details at the top of the email, and then went on to do a 100 word note about why I think they should be nominated, did I do it right? 

I so want them to be included I would hate them to miss out if I made a silly mistake!

Emma.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

What about nominating a FF who deserves a special gift!!


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hiya,

Just wondered when the winner will be announced?

Emma.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We are hoping to announce at the end of the month - however there are lots(hundreds) of entries and we have to review each one individually


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Thankyou to everyone who has taken the time to take part in this  

As Tony has said we have received hundreds of nominations and we have been working our way through them.  

It will be difficult to choose one winner - but there can only be one winner per month so I just wanted to say that in the event your clinic isnt sucessful to begin with - please do put them through to the next month  

I have to say its good to see such lovely positive comments about the clinics - its great to know we have people who genuinely care looking after us all.

love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

When will the results be announced?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Tony Reid said:


> We are hoping to announce at the end of the month - however there are lots(hundreds) of entries and we have to review each one individually


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hiya,

Just wondered if the winner had been announced yet, keep checking back but cant see anything, am i looking in the wrong place?

Emma.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

did you decide who was March's winner?


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Tony said he was going shopping for the chocolates, I think he must've eaten them all  .

Louj


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Was this ever decided for March or did Tony really eat all the prize??


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd love to know too if a winner was appointed.  I'm no good at anticipation! 
Wish I could eat all the chocolates. 
Been put on a strict low carb/sugar diet until blood tests come back - the quack thinks I may have gestational diabetes. Awaiting results at the mo.
I think it's all the banoffee pie, chocolate biscuits and my DP's food that caused the surge in sugar! 
Anyway, can't wait to hear the results of this competition.
Podbean


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

I was wondering where had won this  Do we have any news on what happened


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

It will be announced this weekend


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Have this been announced yet !!


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

Did this ever get decided  I'm guessing it won't be a monthly competition at this rate!!!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello

Checked on this and Debs will be posting the winner soon  .

Louj


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have I missed the winners announcement?

L x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I was wondering about this too.....

...was it just a one-off competition or is it going to be quarterly/monthly as I don't seem to have seen much more on it ?  (or maybe I've just missed all the posts  )

N x


----------

